# Roy Pails - What a great Bloke!



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

I suppose all I can say is I had a really fantastic day everyone!  

There were a few ingredients to it though. The weather was one - hardly any rain! I still can?t believe it! Must have been that rain dance I did at 7am! :wink: 
The other ingredient consisted of a fantastic group of people who made the day so memorable ? it?s as if I?ve known you guys for years.

And a very big thanks to everyone who attended, it wouldn?t have been half the fun without you. Plus with my directions I would never have made it to Roys anyway :lol: It was really great to finally meet I_am_sam, Hix & Nome who made some pretty long journeys just to get there for the day. Not to mention Phillip Islander Nick who was part of the reason Stevo got that awesome looking Bredli off Roy, who at the start simply wasn?t going to part with it!- it?s amazing what a few Crownies can do! :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Particularly a big thanks to Stevo for his culinary butchery delights ? the chicken sticks were to die for mate! Not to mention those rabbit sausages everyone was eating :wink: 

But I suppose the biggest thanks would have to go to Roy Pails for putting up with the 17 or so of us at the start ? and an even bigger thanks for the 3 intoxicated louts at the end :lol: :lol: Roy was very hospitable and gave everyone plenty of time & valuable herp experience information. He is certainly a very down to earth fellow who was simply delighted to show us what could be only described as one of the most incredible collection of animals I have seen, in the most amazing of premises. 

Certainly if anyone was contemplating to buy a snake of whatever species, you couldn?t wish ever imagining not giving consideration to buying something off Roy Pails. I?ve never seen such a clean and complete collection of snakes ever! ?..I just wish I could have walked out with one of those absolutely awesome Speckled Browns ? my new love!

Roys address:
http://www.pailsforscales.com/pythons.htm

I look forward to getting some photos in. This was a ripper BHP.








Thanks again for a simply awesome day everyone, I had a ball!

Ps: As far as the Tigersnake farm goes ? Rob is very passionate and has lots of tigersnakes ?the end!


----------



## dhanson (Nov 8, 2004)

Couldn't have worded it better myself. Thanks Moosenoose for getting the ball rolling on a great day.
Derek


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Moose for the day, it as lovely, although very tiring. 

What did everyone think of the security idea? Me, I thought it was such a good idea, but i think they went a lil over the top with the radio and uniform...but thats just me. I mean is there any reason for those things? I coud be totally wrong. But I thought it was scary! I was harder to get into than a club!  At least they didnt ask me if it was my older sisters ID, like the response ive had from a few clubs before 

Roy really suprised me. He was such a great guy and was so easy to talk to. I actually thought he'd be stuck up about owning so many reptiles, but he was so good about it, it actually was like they werent his own. It was amazing to see such a great guy with so much passion. 

And as with the Tiger snake "farm" (or backyard ) I agree with Moose. 

Did Steevo really end up getting the Bredli? Thats so funny! And I think Matt's score with the Carpet was pretty good!

Thanks again Moose for organising everything and thanks Steevo for the lunch. I really hope it wasnt rabbit sausages, especially after the near eating moth incedent


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

yep what a great day, i held that bhp pictured there for a good 15minutes. thanks moose and everyone for making it a great day.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

another bhp shot.

someone post shots of those woma's and speckled browns please im having withdrawals.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

croc.


----------



## herptrader (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: RE: Roy Pails - What a great Bloke!*



Woma_n said:


> Thanks Moose for the day, it as lovely, although very tiring.



It was a long day. We dropped our passengers almost exactly 12 hours after we picked them up.



Woma_n said:


> What did everyone think of the security idea? Me, I thought it was such a good idea, but i think they went a lil over the top with the radio and uniform...but thats just me. I mean is there any reason for those things? I coud be totally wrong. But I thought it was scary! I was harder to get into than a club!  At least they didnt ask me if it was my older sisters ID, like the response ive had from a few clubs before



I think it was meant to send a message. Roy did not really know who was coming and wanted to send a message to anybody who may have been casign the joint with thievery in mind. They would have made somebody who was considering leaving with a couple of womas down their pants think twice.

Actually the security guards were just herpers in disguise and quite knowledable.



Woma_n said:


> And as with the Tiger snake "farm" (or backyard ) I agree with Moose.



I thought the idea could work but it would have to be a *lot* better done.



Woma_n said:


> Did Steevo really end up getting the Bredli? Thats so funny! And I think Matt's score with the Carpet was pretty good!



I think Roy was just playing him along from the start.



Woma_n said:


> Thanks again Moose for organising everything and thanks Steevo for the lunch. I really hope it wasnt rabbit sausages, especially after the near eating moth incedent



Hey there was nothing in those sausages that did not taste like chicken. :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: RE: Roy Pails - What a great Bloke!*

Well gee, how unusual, Rick hogging the BHP. :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Ricko said:


> another bhp shot.
> 
> someone post shots of those woma's and speckled browns please im having withdrawals.



lol your wish is my command :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh and just this one. I've got heaps - any albums avail? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

????? can some one explain the security topic??? im a bit confused! (yeah yeah i know, its not hard to do...confuse me that is..LOL)


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> ????? can some one explain the security topic??? im a bit confused! (yeah yeah i know, its not hard to do...confuse me that is..LOL)



:lol: :lol: Roy had hired the "blackshirts" to watch us! :lol: :lol: 

In all seriousness I thought it was a little silly initially, but considering how many people there were in the place and with the amount of womas and other desirables in there without locks on cages we could have walked out with 10 of thousands of dollars of reps. Sure the guys with squawk boxes looked funny and we were giving em heaps (in a joking way) about Roy nicking off to the dunny saying they should follow him etc. - Ohh and the part were we refused to grab him a beer and he was calling for security :lol: I can understand why he had them there.

By the end of the day we were all sitting around, security included, drinking and BBQing and it was a case of whoever drinks too much will be the one getting ripped off.
It was looking like Roy was doing a damn good job holding his drinks by 10ish that night - I was beginning to get worried for Nick & Stevo's bargining plan at the stage I left :lol: :lol: :lol: But I think a team effort helped pull off the Bredli sale :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

got any photo's of the banded form of speckled browns moosey? and someone please create moosey an album as he has like 3 discs full of shots on his camera. what a great day lets do it again minus snake yard. :lol: did you get good death adder shot moose?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Ricko said:


> got any photo's of the banded form of speckled browns moosey? and someone please create moosey an album as he has like 3 discs full of shots on his camera. what a great day *lets do it again minus snake yard.* :lol: did you get good death adder shot moose?



Hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: Yeah!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes please I want more pics !!!!!


----------



## trader (Nov 8, 2004)

there will be alot more pictures, group shots, snake shots etc etc coming..I am preparing the 'tiger snake' farm ones, the barbqued lunch ones by the lake and Daavid is working on the 'Roy Pails visit' one...don't worry there is HEAPS of photos!!!


----------



## lutzd (Nov 8, 2004)

Dammit! Missed that one! I've created an album in APS GATHERINGS for these photos, guys, if you want a permanent record. Please post them there.

Thanks


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeeeharr I'm still at work - I'll put our server to good use!  :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 8, 2004)

Was a great day in all, great to catch up with everyone again, next time melb zoo??


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> Was a great day in all, great to catch up with everyone again, next time melb zoo??



I LIKE IT!  

The better photo's I took are in the APS Members get-togethers album. I'm sure I've got some more but I got to get home now :lol: :lol: NoOne at home knows what I look like anymore :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 8, 2004)

what a great day i had roy is a great bloke. loved the tiger snake farms lab :roll:.

thanks to zoe and luke for the lift 

zoe's driving rocked even if we missed a few turn offs and stalled the car. :wink: 

and sam why did you have to delete those great photos of you :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 8, 2004)

don't worry westy, zo took a photo of moose's gold fish tattoo, we can just use our imagination now   j/k sam


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 8, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## OuZo (Nov 8, 2004)

> zoe's driving rocked even if we missed a few turn offs and stalled the car



lol thanx for bringing that up westy!  it only happened once  i think sam willed it upon me lol :lol:

it was such an awesome day everyone! thanx sooo much for organising it moose! pails' place was so cool...but god dammit it im in luv with womas now lol. i couldnt give that one up til the security guard took it off me :lol:

it was sooo great meeting nomi, sam and hix too! you guys rock . and jude its always awesome seeing you again...you're such a classic "now sam do you have a girlfriend cos you're quite cute!!!" lol. oh and id like to say a big thankyou to stevo for that special hug...ya bloody prick lol . i soooo should have gone and sat in your car then :twisted:


----------



## trader (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay...I have now uploaded the pix from 'the' farm!!! Check it out, next will be the lunch...


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 8, 2004)

> think sam willed it upon me lol


sure he did zoe :wink: :lol: 



> "now sam do you have a girlfriend cos you're quite cute!!!" lol. oh and id like to say a big thankyou to stevo for that special hug



look out souly you have some Competitors on your hand


----------



## OuZo (Nov 8, 2004)

lol westy did you miss the "special hug"? it wasnt a good thing :lol:


----------



## trader (Nov 8, 2004)

Alrighty I have done the tiger farm and the lunch gathering ...they are in the Photo gallery under APS Gatherings, check out the fun we had!! Next will be the Roy Pails pix!  
I want to say how wonderful it was to have Hix, Sam and Naomi come from sooo far away to make it that much more special!!!


----------



## hugsta (Nov 8, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. Wish I was there. But, then again, I wouldn't have given up tailing rbb's, tigers,coperheads, eastern browns etc for anything. :lol: 
I have had the pleasure of doing business with Roy previously and also caught up with him again at the expo. He is a top bloke and is more than willing to share his knowledge. I am jealous of you lucky buggas down there, I wish I could have gone. :cry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

sounds like u's had the best time. god i wish i could of gone. very lucky people. anyone have more pics?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

we should see if we can get a behind the scenes tour of the reptile section at the zoo. if they do them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

make a photo gallary for this outing, chuck the pics in it.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 8, 2004)

already have lib


----------



## eddy (Nov 8, 2004)

Ricko said:


> we should see if we can get a behind the scenes tour of the reptile section at the zoo. if they do them?


I'd say they would because simon watharow does them for his advanced husbandry courses


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

cheers. checking it now


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like fun - I'm sorry I missed it


----------



## OuZo (Nov 8, 2004)

> Looks like fun - I'm sorry I missed it



awww fuscy you'll just have to come to the next 

looky what i found! FISHY FISHY FISHY!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

im sorry i mised it and i was never comming whens the next one cause im there lol


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 8, 2004)

Bugga! Sounds like you all had a great day, especially at Pails For Scales!! So Fuscy didn't make it after all?? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn! lol I knew that tatt would eventually show up!  it was only a matter of when! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also Rick it's funny you mention that about the Melbourne Zoo reptile section - I've had thoughts of it today also :wink: I wonder how far we could infultrate their premises :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

lol that ur manly tattoo moosey ha ha ha


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2004)

well who is going to organise this one?? it would be awesome to do behind the scenes at melbourne zoo.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 9, 2004)

Was a great day thanx to luke for organising, and what a guy roy pails is. Great to meet all the people I hadn't met and Nick next time we need a bigger esky(and probably a driver). Zoe that special hug was to say thank you for showing everyone my robbie williams cd. The security guys were great could take a joke but I was a bit worried when they threw me in with the croc. I would love to see the look on Mooses wife's face next week when he picks up his speckled brown snake. My new bredli ate this morning will try and post pic later. For all the people that left early you all missed out on seeing Roy's gtp's, mind you that was at 10pm. They are even better in the flesh and I reckon they were the main reason for the security. As for the rabbit sausages don't worry I ended up buying that rabbit in his freezer so there will be plenty more if we do a zoo trip.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 9, 2004)

Stevo said:


> I would love to see the look on Mooses wife's face next week when he picks up his speckled brown snake.



If I keep on nagging she'll eventually crumble through sheer mental exhaustion :lol: :wink: That'd be as good as a 'yes'  



> well who is going to organise this one?? it would be awesome to do behind the scenes at melbourne zoo.



I could, but probably won't get another day pass off the missus for some time Ricky :wink: 




> lol that ur manly tattoo moosey ha ha ha


Yeah Jimmy- that's part of it! You should see the massive Wedgetail I got that's swooping on that little fishy  :wink:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 9, 2004)

yes what a day all good fun, what im thinking stevo is we get a ute fill the back with ice a driver and we sit in the back with our deck chairs. Surely they will let us in the zoo like that :twisted:


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

i know someone with a ute


----------



## Stevo (Nov 9, 2004)

and he lets his missus drive it , we might need 3 deck chairs


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

that is what i was thinkin


----------



## Stevo (Nov 9, 2004)

How did I end up in the animals gallery lmao....


----------



## nigmax (Nov 9, 2004)

hanging around with me has its drawbacks


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

if the cap fits mate ...lol.


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

If haley (i dunno how to spell it) doesnt wanna drive the ute, i will happily!  I love it! LOL


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

hmmmmm something to consider... maybe you could take it in turns, there are two seats in the front and i wont need either of them i will be on a deck chair on the back


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

P.S that is how you spell it well done


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

Heheh im sure ricko wouldnt mind giving it a go either  But he'll prob be in the back with a burbon in hand 

Come to think of it, maybe i will be too.... lol


----------



## nigmax (Nov 9, 2004)

i was thinking if you put in racks i could swing my hammock stockeh


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

its gonna be a crowded ute.... i will have to put shelfs in and a hammock bat on the top level.... starting to sound like a good trip... where are we going again...lol


----------



## nigmax (Nov 9, 2004)

by the time we get all this done probaly not out of the backyard but i dont think that matters :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Nov 9, 2004)

Matt might as well just take us on his holiday , leave the ute home


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

I TOTALLY agree!  QLD here we come!


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

Your more then welcome to come number 11, would be a trip to remember (actually would we remember it).

Gonna have a bit of a get together at our place in the new year nick so the backyard is not a bad option for that


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

better book your tickets now we leave first thing monday


----------



## Ricko (Nov 9, 2004)

well i think we all go to nick caravan park next time what does everyone reckon? then he has to clean up after us lol


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

Count us in


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah count me in too!


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

Does Nick even get a say? Hehehe....

Nick...input would be good, espeically cos they've all basically invited themselves to your place! But i agree, great idea. That Ricko guy, he sounds like a smart one!


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

bias


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

Heheh i know i know, well he'd have to be smart, hes got me as a girlfriend! Hehe. 

Wheres Nick? 
So Nicks place is a caravan park? It would be a good idea tho, especially since theres caravans we can all pay to stay in, and we can all get blind drunk (exept for you Westy  lol) and then not drive home (naughty Stevo and Nick!)


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

modest much...lol... thats cool i know someone you are like so he does have good taste


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

Hehe yeh wasnt that funny? I thought it was so funny when we didnt know where to move, like one ven on one side, the other side we were scared of a snake (might be ure new one) biting us...ahhh!


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

sooks we laughed about it on the way home..... she did like that banded speckled brown though i am still working on her


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

I just sorta let instinct take over me, I hate getting bitten and I hate venomous snakes close to me. I mean I like vens, but they have to be at a comfortable distance 

That speckled brown was gorgeous, I dont have a choice now with rick and the vens (after the cat-ven agreement) and Im sure that would be the ven i'd choose if I had to have one. They were stunning werent they?


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

VERY!!!..... i still havent caved to the whole cat thing.. they did push me close though, only time will tell


----------



## nigmax (Nov 9, 2004)

Caravan park dont know what your talking about :wink: , yes it will happen guys i just need to find a weekend when were not to busy, im thinking around bout 1st weekend in Dec otherwise its to busy untill the new year. Let me know your thoughts and we will go from there.
Nick


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

book us in dec sounds good


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

So that means Friday 3rd, or Saturday 4th? Thats 3 weekends away. 

Im sure me and rick arent busy then, im sure he will be free. So count us in for then. 

How much for a caravan for a night? 

Dont come a knockin' if the caravans a rockin'....god im sad.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

yes yes you are...lol


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey! You werent meant to agree to that! lol

So Nick, how much are the caravans a night? Do we get discount being such GREAT people!??  Only kidding, but it would be nice.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

sorry did i actually type that..... i was under the impression i was just thinking it


----------



## Hickson (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a fantastic time in Victoria, despite the crappy weather. Spent all day driving back yesterday, and couldn't get online last night, otherwise I would have posted here earlier.

Tiger Snake farm was 'interesting'. Nuff said.

But Pails' place was just fabulous. So many truly wonderful animals - brilliantly marked BHPs and womas, and those Banded Speckleds were to die for! 

But the best part was meeting all the Victorians - guys, I had a ball! It was a real disappointment when I had to tear myself away at 9pm and go find a hotel. Geez it was cold at that hour!!!

Moosenoose - thanks for organising the day mate, it was the best! And it was even better that you actually came to it too! :twisted: And thanks to everyone else who made me feel welcome - Zoe, SW, Westham, Stevo, Nigmax, Ricko and Woma_n, Stockeh and Haley, Daavid and Judy, dhanson and Jacob, Hey_I'm_Sam and Nome.

I hope to make it down to another one sometime soon!



Hix


----------



## herptrader (Nov 9, 2004)

I added a couple more images to the Animals gallery from the visit to Pails.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

was great to meet you to hix, you will have to make it to the next one your part of the VIC crew now


----------



## herptrader (Nov 9, 2004)

*Interstaters travelling to the gatherings*



Hix said:


> I had a fantastic time in Victoria, despite the crappy weather. Spent all day driving back yesterday, and couldn't get online last night, otherwise I would have posted here earlier.



hey Hix it was great to meet you. It is a good thing that I did not wear my chondro t-shirt because it is exactly the same as yours! :shock: 

I am very impressed at the interestate visitors that make the journey for the Vic gatherings.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 9, 2004)

count me in for nick's. this time i'll drink for both days  .

nick where did that magic esky go that wanted me to drink  :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Nov 9, 2004)

awesome guys! nick can i bring my dog? otherwise she's going on a holiday too lol


----------



## hugsta (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope you guys are going to invite some of us Sydney siders along....... :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 9, 2004)

the more the merry


----------



## OuZo (Nov 9, 2004)

yyyaaaayyyyy hugs! ya gotta come . and greg has to too  and nomi and sam and hix have to come back...ah heck everybody has to lol


----------



## hugsta (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool, maybe Greg and myself might get down there for the next one.


----------



## trader (Nov 9, 2004)

> I added a couple more images to the Animals gallery from the visit to Pails.



 You did a good job my dear husband...I didn't even realize you had taken so many great pix while at Roy's! 

It is good there were so many good photgraphers, makes it nice to remember and we can share our day with those that could not make it. :wink: 



> And thanks to everyone else who made me feel welcome - Zoe, SW, Westham, Stevo, Nigmax, Ricko and Woma_n, Stockeh and Haley, Daavid and Judy, dhanson and Jacob, Hey_I'm_Sam and Nome.



the pleasure was ours Hix, fantastic to meet you! Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 9, 2004)

> It is good there were so many good photgraphers, makes it nice to remember and we can share our day with those that could not make it



lol like my one photo and stevo's 2 before our cameras died :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

If the melbournites organise a barbie between the 15th and 21st of January, i can come along to say gday (thats if im welcome  ) LOL


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 9, 2004)

Phillip Island, whole weekend, booze...........think that this is a 'BRILLIANT' idea


----------



## trader (Nov 9, 2004)

:wink: Zoeeeeee!!! U sweet thang U!!! I really enjoyed seeing you again and giving you that biiiig squeezy hug!!! and your cute lil T-shirt was kewell, felt nice too :wink: 

Your fishy tattoo pic turned out great!


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 9, 2004)

one thing we have to do at nicks catch a penguin for sadji


----------



## OuZo (Nov 9, 2004)

> Zoeeeeee!!! U sweet thang U!!! I really enjoyed seeing you again and giving you that biiiig squeezy hug!!! and your cute lil T-shirt was kewell, felt nice too
> 
> Your fishy tattoo pic turned out great!



lol thanx jude it was great seeing you too! you give good hugs


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 9, 2004)

> you give good hugs


better then stevo


----------



## trader (Nov 9, 2004)

> lol thanx jude it was great seeing you too! you give good hugs



  :wink: Thanx, hugs are a good thing....


----------



## OuZo (Nov 9, 2004)

> Thanx, hugs are a good thing....



VERY  nuthin better than a good hug lol


----------



## Hickson (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Interstaters travelling to the gatherings*



herptrader said:


> hey Hix it was great to meet you. It is a good thing that I did not wear my chondro t-shirt because it is exactly the same as yours! :shock:



Actually, I saw someone else wearing one yesterday in Craigs Critters in Wangaratta!

Lol



Hix


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: Interstaters travelling to the gatherings*

So is this December weekend actually happening? Like is Nick actually organising it? 

If so, what date? The 4th of December (Sat night)?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2004)

Hix said:


> thanks for organising the day mate, it was the best! And it was even better that you actually came to it too! :twisted: And thanks to everyone else who made me feel welcome - Zoe, SW, Westham, Stevo, Nigmax, Ricko and Woma_n, Stockeh and Haley, Daavid and Judy, dhanson and Jacob, Hey_I'm_Sam and Nome.
> 
> I hope to make it down to another one sometime soon!
> 
> ...



It was great finally meeting you too Hixy  Yeah that day pass I had from my wife worked a treat :wink: As for the weather i thought it behaved pretty well for Melbourne :lol: I sure copped some rain on the way back home though - it poured, I was flat seeing the road and ended up following the little white line in the middle of it :wink: :lol: 

I want a Speckled Brown  :wink:

That little goldfish tattoo is going to haunt me isn't it :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Nov 10, 2004)

hugsta said:


> I hope you guys are going to invite some of us Sydney siders along....... :lol:



i might just be able to come to if work is cool and if i'm invited


----------



## OuZo (Nov 10, 2004)

> So is this December weekend actually happening? Like is Nick actually organising it?
> 
> If so, what date? The 4th of December (Sat night)?



i think nick was gonna check and find a time when its not too busy so we can all stay lol


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 10, 2004)

At least that way none of us have to worry about drink driving, and we can all get drunk


----------



## Stevo (Nov 10, 2004)

Then i can have a real drink


----------



## OuZo (Nov 10, 2004)

well thats scary :shock: 

oh btw, the RW cd was cos u made me go get ur FLAT camera out of your car so you started it lol


----------



## Stevo (Nov 10, 2004)

Lol it wasn't even flat it was set to movie camera thats why it didnt work.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 10, 2004)

ah crap lol. were you too blind to see that at the time? :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Nov 10, 2004)

I was two busy trying to get the woma down my pants


----------



## Bryony (Nov 10, 2004)

oooow
womas and pants eeeey 
well sounds like a great day had by all!
i hope i can come to the next thing


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

I have to say, I had a really great time! The tiger snake farm was very interesting, great to see someone with such a passion for them, and I'm sure he'll go a long way :wink: . Roy Pails's place was just awesome, seeing the NT BHP's and the speckled brown was amazing! The highlight of the day was staying back late, everyone getting a little tanked on too many crownies, and Stevo working his magic on Roy so we got to see the GTPs. Thanks Stevo :wink: 

Thanks very much to Moosey who organized the day, was a great idea and went very well. And thanks for the lifts around the place, sorry I wasn't any good at helping with the directions  . Thanks to the lovely Zoe and SW for putting us up for the night, and driving us around Melbourne. And thanks to Stevo and Nick for the lift home.

It was so lovely to meet everyone that went! Finally able to put faces to the usernames on here. And Judy, you do give lovely hugs :wink: . The company was amazing, you are all a bunch of great people.

Great day out all in all, and I'll definatley be up for the next one whenever it gets sorted out.


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

Nome said:


> Great day out all in all, and I'll definatley be up for the next one whenever it gets sorted out.



Kewell it will be good to have more time to chat Nome! 'specially if we are camping!!! I LOVE camping sooooo much!! Spent 5 nights last week at Murrindindi Reserve in the bush. 

:wink: Yes there is running water, :wink: the river that runs beside the camp sites.....so totally awesome!

So Nick let us know when it will be....

Cheers, Judy


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2004)

Awwww you mean we'll be camping? I'll never be allowed to camp overnight  But if I don't sleep I won't need to camp right?


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 10, 2004)

might be time to polish that boot of yours moosey, and then put it down......you can't miss out on this one!!


----------



## Ricko (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah i cant wait i can drink this time. and westy wont end up throwing up on the floor he can do it in the garden at nicks caravan park. :lol: it was great to meet more aps members and we both loojk forward to the next one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Nome said:


> Great day out all in all, and I'll definatley be up for the next one whenever it gets sorted out.



HAVE IT IN QLD!!!!!! i'm thinking brisbane area.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 10, 2004)

> and westy wont end up throwing up on the floor


in your car sounds good this time  :lol: 

nick watch out i'm coming to drink


----------



## nigmax (Nov 11, 2004)

Alright guys sat the 4th of dec sounds like a goer we can either bbq at my place which is next to the park or go to the point in Cowes depending on weather, you can camp if you like but i also have units avail. pm me if your keen and tell me what you prefer i also have over a hundred families who pay good money to have onsite vans and if you get to loud or annoying i will kick you out on your behinds. Thats why i go away to play :wink: . So let me know if you are coming and ill get it happening.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> one thing we have to do at nicks catch a penguin for sadji




Eek! I don't think any of you want to see me with a penguin! :shock: Remember how I was acting the last time I saw one? Notice how I haven't been the same since? Quite literally!

Anyway, I prefer lab penguins in small, dirty, bare cages on conveyor belts :lol:


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 11, 2004)

Well ill speak to ricky in relation to the units, we will probably end up just staying in a unit, but rick might wanna do the camping tent thing so we'll just see what he wants to do  

But we will definitly be coming. 

Dont worry Nick me and ricky will behave ourselves


----------



## trader (Nov 11, 2004)

Nick I have pm'd you....and daavid and I will behave ourselves too...


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll be there, tent in hand  

Is it possible to get some prices for the camping sites and units?


----------



## trader (Nov 11, 2004)

Nome said:


> I'll be there, tent in hand
> 
> Is it possible to get some prices for the camping sites and units?



   Yippee! It will be great to catch up with you Nome!!! When I pm'd Nick to say we would be there I also asked about the prices...Oh I am sooo happy, this will be good!!!   

anyone else coming?? Zoe?? Sdaji?? Moosenoose?? how about Rodentrancher? earthmother? Afro?? Fuscus????..I know I am missing a lot of names...


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 11, 2004)

ummm?? Where are you going camping?? Missed that bit. :?:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

Westy said he'd try to catch me a penguin, so I'll see if I can make it. Not so much because I want a penguin, but I want to watch westy get drunk and try to find one :lol:

Oh, and then there's seeing all the people and stuff *cough*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> might be time to polish that boot of yours moosey, and then put it down......you can't miss out on this one!!



I need a lot of polish and have to buy myself some bigger boots but I will be coming along for sure :lol: The over night thing will definately be a different kettle of fish though - you guys don't know my other half very well :shock: :? I'd have better luck in acquiring another snake :evil: Get the drift :? I think 'fat' & 'chance' sound really good together when trying to sum up my overnight chances :lol: :lol: :lol: I just won't sleep and say it was a long night :lol: - count me in!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

I think you need to consider a trade in, moosey.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I think you need to consider a trade in, moosey.



Hmmmm I wonder :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Nov 11, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I think you need to consider a trade in, moosey.



I think I used those exact words on Sunday night at Roy Pails' place!!!



Hix


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 11, 2004)

i'll be there sleeping in the car


----------



## OuZo (Nov 11, 2004)

yep we'll be there! got no camping stuff tho so units sound good to me


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah i pm'd nick and we will be in a unit or ill sleep in my car.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Pussies, wusses..i might be there...so look out :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Nov 11, 2004)

YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't know what your YAYing about.......what has 8 hairy legs Zoe


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Don't know what your YAYing about.......what has 8 hairy legs Zoe



I know, I know!! Can I bring some??


----------



## OuZo (Nov 11, 2004)

> Don't know what your YAYing about.......what has 8 hairy legs Zoe



you dont do you? you're officially uninvited lol. i will be the one in the bubble with a can of mortein for emergencies (j/k nomi ) :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

i'm not bringing anything...but im sure i can find something :wink:


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

OuZo said:


> you dont do you? you're officially uninvited lol. i will be the one in the bubble with a can of mortein for emergencies (j/k nomi ) :lol:



I like it when people realize that will offend me. :wink: 

I know your joking, tis okay, most people are freaked out by spiders, I will never understand this, but it is part of life it seems.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 11, 2004)

i cant help it  they just scares me HEAPS :shock:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah spiders are not my best friend, by the way speakin of spiders my brother was bitten by a white tail the doctor's reckon. i think he is just a wuss.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

Spiders are yummy.

I also hear that they're typically 60% protein! Three times higher than beef.


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Spiders are yummy.
> 
> I also hear that they're typically 60% protein! Three times higher than beef.



Oh really, what's your source? Or is this from personal experience?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> Or is this from personal experience?



As I said, it's what I've heard, or rather, read. I've come across a few references giving that value, however, it could be that they all sourced the figure from the same origin, which could have been inaccurate. Beef's protein content on the other hand is well known


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh, the yummy bit, on the other hand, is from personal experience.


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree with your observations on 'yumminess'.  

As for protein levels, I assume you would have to eat an awful lot of spiders to make up for the protein that is found in a piece of steak. I have seen footage of natives of a certain country searching for tarantulas to eat, and surely this would use up as much protein if not more, to dig them up than it would give you to eat them?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> As for protein levels, I assume you would have to eat an awful lot of spiders to make up for the protein that is found in a piece of streak.



I suppose it depends upon the size of the spiders and the piece of steak. If it's true that spiders are more than three times higher in protein than beef, it follows that you'd need less than on third the mass of spider to get the same amount of protein. You'd have to eat more spiders than cows, but each spider is easier to catch than one cow. Certainly not practical in commercial situations anyway, so I suppose I can't look forward to buying half a kilo of spiders at my local butcher any time in the near future. Crickets, mealworms, earwigs and many others on the other hand, would be cheaper to produce than traditional animals, weight for weight, and would be super cool to be able to buy from the supermarket to put in your stir fry 



> and surely this would use up as much protein if not more, to dig them up than it would make up eating them?



I'm quite sure they'd manage a net energy gain. Along the same lines, have you watched insectivorous birds? They fly around for ages chasing a tiny little insect, obviously evolution has favoured such behaviour and so it gives a net energy gain, but it's hard to imagine when you look at the size of the meal after the chase necessary to get it.


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I suppose it depends upon the size of the spiders and the piece of steak.


Think it's safe to say spiders make up a very small weight compared to a piece of steak. That again depends on what part of the spider you consider edible.



> If it's true that spiders are more than three times higher in protein than beef, it follows that you'd need less than on third the mass of spider to get the same amount of protein. You'd have to eat more spiders than cows, but each spider is easier to catch than one cow.


yes, but surely one cow is equal to many thousands of spiders in mass.



> Certainly not practical in commercial situations anyway, so I suppose I can't look forward to buying half a kilo of spiders at my local butcher any time in the near future.


no, well, not if I have anything to do with it. If you are talking tarantulas,like the angry one in my avatar, most species take many years to meet maturity, and it would be devastating on their ecosystem to be poaching them for food. Spiders on hormones maybe? :lol: :lol: The next chicken. :lol: 



> Crickets, mealworms, earwigs and many others on the other hand, would be cheaper to produce than traditional animals, weight for weight, and would be super cool to be able to buy from the supermarket to put in your stir fry


mmmm....crickets.



> I'm quite sure they'd manage a net energy gain. Along the same lines, have you watched insectivorous birds? They fly around for ages chasing a tiny little insect, obviously evolution has favoured such behaviour and so it gives a net energy gain, but it's hard to imagine when you look at the size of the meal after the chase necessary to get it.



We are not birds.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Spiders are yummy



An email I received sometime ago said that over their lifetime the average person eats a total 8 spiders while asleep.



Nome said:


> I have seen footage of natives of a certain country searching for tarantulas to eat...





Sdaji also said:


> I suppose it depends upon the size of the spiders ...



The Goliath Bird-eater, _Theraphosa blondii_, when fully grown is the size of a dinner plate - coincidence?



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

Hix said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Spiders are yummy
> ...



:lol: :lol: Funny you mentioned that Hix, I was going to mention the same thing :shock: I didn't know what the numbers were though :wink: I would think the number would be slightly higher if you lived in Queensland though :wink:

Best if you kept away from this link I think Nome :wink: 

http://www.ijmt.net/4_5/4_5_40.html


----------



## Nome (Nov 12, 2004)

Hix said:


> An email I received sometime ago said that over their lifetime the average person eats a total 8 spiders while asleep.



I wonder how they worked that one out?  I'd believe cockroaches *shudders* or flies, but it is strange to think a spider would actually crawl in someone's mouth whilst they were asleep and then crawl down their throat :lol: 



> :lol: :lol: Funny you mentioned that Hix, I was going to mention the same thing :shock: I didn't know what the numbers were though :wink: I would think the number would be slightly higher if you lived in Queensland though :wink:
> 
> Best if you kept away from this link I think Nome :wink:



Were they actually battered tarantulas?!?!?!? Wow, I had no idea they would ever go to the trouble of blowtorching them to remove the urticating hairs and then batter and deep fry them?

It doesn't upset me, it is a fact of life in some countries, the same as we eat cows or pigs. Last night the whole thing seemed funny to me though, but I think that was because I was under the influence of a certain wild turkey. I'm surprised my posts even made sense...oh, hang on - they didn't.
 



Nome said:


> We are not birds.



Wow, I wonder where that revelation came from! :lol:


----------



## instar (Nov 12, 2004)

Um.........So Roy Pails is a great bloke? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

Whos Roy Pails !!!


----------



## instar (Nov 12, 2004)

I think hes some bloke ate a tarantula but im not sure, cept hes a great bloke! :lol:


----------



## Nome (Nov 12, 2004)

nigmax said:


> Whos Roy Pails !!!



Wasn't he that big unshaven bloke that looked like a biker?



instar said:


> I think hes some bloke ate a tarantula but im not sure, cept hes a great bloke!



oh  Was it battered?


----------



## instar (Nov 12, 2004)

Nah, he wouldnt batter a tarantula...hes a great bloke!! :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2004)

Inny,

He *is* a great bloke!

You shoulda seen the size of his.....salty!



Hix


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

isa only joshing nome :wink:


----------



## Nome (Nov 12, 2004)

nigmax said:


> isa only joshing nome :wink:



I know, so was I , I was describing you :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Nov 12, 2004)

> Along the same lines, have you watched insectivorous birds? They fly around for ages chasing a tiny little insect,




If you ever watch a willy wagtail closely, they catch and eat one ever 15-60 seconds or so.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

cool now i just need a bike !!


----------

